# cockatiel.



## Leliel (Mar 1, 2009)

does anyone know of any Female cockatiels, fairly hand-tame that need a new home? i'm looking for a girly to keep my old boy company in his old age- she'll have her own cage but will have fly-time with the old boy. I'll pay a reasonable price for her, but she needs to be in somerset/dorset really. thought you helpful people might know someone with one nee


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Theres a hand-reared female pearl Cockatiel for sale in the Classifieds section, not sure where abouts in the UK it is though.


----------



## Leliel (Mar 1, 2009)

she's £40, which i think is a little much, considering my local pet shop sells them for £30. just want to offer a new start to any bird that needs help before i buy a 'new' one. Plus, i think she's up north somewhere.


----------



## Sarahhampson (Oct 19, 2010)

yeah but birds from a petshop arnt as tame so the extra £10 would be worth it


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

You could widen your search by also considering a male........if there is no females or breeding activity they should still get along just fine.

As for the £40 bird for sale, is that not hand reared? In which case it is actually cheap for hand reared & the £30 shop ones are expensive for parent reared.........at least the hand reared WILL be tame & not just fairly tame as you want.

Or as an alternative if your near the Newark area there is a show at the County Show Ground on Sunday 13th February - will be plenty of cheap cockatiels for sale, but you might have to put some effort in to get them tame.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> You could widen your search by also considering a male........if there is no females or breeding activity they should still get along just fine.
> 
> *As for the £40 bird for sale, is that not hand reared? In which case it is actually cheap for hand reared & the £30 shop ones are expensive for parent reared.........at least the hand reared WILL be tame & not just fairly tame as you want.*
> 
> Or as an alternative if your near the Newark area there is a show at the County Show Ground on Sunday 13th February - will be plenty of cheap cockatiels for sale, but you might have to put some effort in to get them tame.


:notworthy:


----------



## Leliel (Mar 1, 2009)

that is true i guess, hadn't considered it like that. bet he's too far away for me now though lol, seems to be the way!


----------

